# Montmorillonite Clay Safety Absorbent vs bentonite clay cat litter



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Montmorillonite Clay Safety Absorbent vs bentonite clay cat litter. is their any deference in them when using it for Substrate?


----------

